# Outback 21rs Sway Control Or Not



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I am going to pick up our Outback 21RS this weekend. Going to be pulling it with a Chevy K1500 Ext Cab 4wd truck. I got the reese weight distribution hitch but do I need to get the friction sway controller?

It's not all that much more but in the grand scheme of things that $150 could go to a lot of needed items.

Is there anyone using something similar without one? Its one of those things that I don't want to be driving home and everytime a big truck passes I think about how I should have put it on.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Really your choice and level of comfort with towing and your driving habits. I tow a 26 RS with a Yukon XL without sway control. The long wheelbase of the Yukon XL keeps the 26 RS in good check. You also have a long wheelbase and the 21 RS is 4' shorter than the 26 RS, but has a much lighter hitch weight.

What we did was tow a few trips without sway and see how it went. Was all good, so we opted out.

Randy


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Please note that I'm just stating my .02.....

At the very least, I would give a friction sway bar a whirl if your not up to jumping all the way into the dual cam unit. Even with the friction unit, it's a night and day change (I've had both). Not sure just how much of a rolling refrig your unit is, but mine is a giant sail just waiting for the next big gust of wind from a semi flying by or the 30 mph fall wind gusts we get here in the TN valley.

Additionally, in some states, if you have an accident with the trailer and there no sway control you can be liable for damages outside of your trailer.

I know what you mean about the $'s, gong into the holidays and such.....but get something.

You can get one here for $88.00.....

http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/home....ection=0&page=2


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

That piece is only $88 but you need the bracket that goes on the hitch along with a second ball for it to attach to. So you are looking at around $125+shipping.

Besides I can't take advice from a person who owns a Nissan Titan....because I am just completely green with envy!!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Well. . ., I totalled a 21rs due to sway, but I was pulling it with a '98 Explorer, not half the tow vehicle that your 1500 is. But I also had a Reese dual cam sway control. Whether it was unsuitable for such a light tongue weight or was adjusted improperly is anyone's guess. So of course I'll say that you need sway control, but the better answer is that you should evaluate your own TV/TT combo yourself, get professional opinions (and perhaps disregard them!) and make your own decision. Plenty of people tow bigger trailers with no sway control at all with no problems, and other people have sway control and still tumble them down the highway (like me).

Bottom line: its your truck, your trailer and your responsibility for your safety and that of your family, so choose wisely! I'll always recommend that you err well on the side of safety, cost be damned. But then, I went out and bought a Hensley, probably the most expensive hitch ever made. Part of that overkill went for the peace of mind knowning that I've got the best equipment available and that I'll never see a hint of sway again (and I haven't). Good luck, whatever your choice is!

Kevin P.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

fishingmarlin said:


> That piece is only $88 but you need the bracket that goes on the hitch along with a second ball for it to attach to. So you are looking at around $125+shipping.
> 
> Besides I can't take advice from a person who owns a Nissan Titan....because I am just completely green with envy!!
> [snapback]66017[/snapback]​


Sorry, I assumed.....mine had that built on the hitch.....but you are correct.

....no need to be green.......It's the DW's (believe it or not). She went shopping for it, picked it out, handled all the negotiations, the financing etc., and just brought it home....yeah...she's a keeper.......


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I pull my 21 without the sway on 2 lane or slow roads. Found I need the sway on the 4 lane or interstates. Also use it when Im tail heavy with a full tank of water since the fresh water tank is behind the wheels. Im pulling with a expedition usually around 58 to 60 mph.
Lawton


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Fishingmarlin,

I just upgraded to the Dual Cam Control..I have a Reese Friction bar with the 2 balls and the bracket that goes onto the trailer frame if your interested......it is less than 1 year old.

PM me if you are interested...I guarantee you I will beat those prices!!









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fishingmarlin,

The combo you have probably makes about as good an argument as possible for not using sway control. A bigger truck and a smaller trailer. Short of pulling a pop-up with an F-650 dually, it's hard to beat.

That being said, this is purely a safety issue, not just for you, but for your family and those on the road around you. Sure that 150 bucks could be spent elsewhere, but so could the fifteen grand you spent on the trailer. We are talking about a significant increase in safety for about 1% of your total investment here. That sounds like a bargin to me!









Years ago, I was involved as a driver in one of the more dangerous forms of motorsports out there







, so I am not what you could call 'risk adverse'. The philosophy I used then - and to this day - is that you do everything possible to mitigate the risk (i.e.: use the best safety equipment available), then - satisfied that you have done everything that can be done - forget about the danger and go for it!

I have no doubt in my mind that that approach is one of the reasons I am here to enjoy my Outbacking today. Not to mention my family!

But that's just me.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a 21RS that I pulled with a 99 K2500 crewcab. No sway control and no problems. No sway control needed.

I recently upgraded to an 05 K2500 crewcab. same truck, just a newer model year.

The 21RS is all over the road now. I get sucked into every passing semi.
There is a dual cam going on the hitch setup before spring.

Thing is one truck did fine and the other did not. I would try towing and see how it does and then add sway control if needed.

btw: where did you buy the 21RS at?


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Katrina- We searched all over the place looking for Class A's to Pop-ups. 
Tom Raper in Ohio
Several other dealerships in Ohio
Several here in lexington
The internet

After several of those we decided on getting a hybrid until we got to Customers First RV just North of Sellersburg Indiana. We hit 4 or 5 places around Clarksville and accidentally found this place while searching for another RV place.

They offered us $14,900 for a loaded 21RS 2005 model so we jumped on it. Going to drive up there this Saturday and pick it up. Will probably stop at the Bass Pro and Camping world and load up on some goodies on the way back.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

fishingmarlin said:


> Katrina- We searched all over the place looking for Class A's to Pop-ups.
> Tom Raper in Ohio
> Several other dealerships in Ohio
> Several here in lexington
> ...


We bought ours at Northside in Lexington. paid 16K if I remember right. But we had a Rockwwod Hybrid we were trading in on it as well so that made a difference.
They treated me well there and I'd buy there again.
Parts and stuff are high there, but if you buy a trailer from them, you get a lifetime 10% discount. The discount puts them right in line with camping world.
I went in there yesterday and priced a reece dual cam for 179.00


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2004)

The problem with the issue of "sway control or not", is that you don't really know you need it.....until you REALLY need it. It's all about safety. As was said above by another member, do everything you can to minimize the risks.

I have pulled trailers for many years with all kinds of tow vehicles. What seems stable may become extremely unstable at any moment. Many factors can suddenly change the stability of your rig. An enexpected wind gust, a truck passing too close, going down hill or around a curve, wet pavement, etc. I have been in a few "white knuckle" situations with so called "stable" rigs, and I don't like it.

Play it safe. At the very least spend the $150 for a friction sway control. it's not the best thing ever invented to reduce sway, but it beats nothing. If you can afford it, get an Equal-i-zer or Reese Dual Cam.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

It's interesting to see the diversity of responses! I think it underscores that the combination of TV length/weight, TT length/weight, and tongue weight make a significant difference.

I have a Dodge Ram 2500 2WD 4door and a 21rs. I started out with just a ball hitch and friction sway control. It was totally unacceptable and frightening on the expressway. I upgraded to the Reese WDH and dual cam sway control after the second white-knuckle trip, and have eliminated sway and gotten a much more comfortable ride.

When I considered what it would be like to travel 1500 miles on vacation with the original setup, the decision was easy.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't have my 23RS yet, I will be buying mine after Christmas. I have a wife, a three year old boy, and I will have a baby girl Feb 4th. I have a 05' F150 supercrew, I will not be pulling that trailer without the proper hitch, weight distribution and sway control. My cargo is worth so much more than the trailer. I will want to be as safe as you can get (without going and getting a Hensley). I will be using the Reese Dual Cam. Thanks for everyone's input and helping me make my choice.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

You mentioned $150 for a friction sway control. Look at this link:

http://www.etrailer.com/Merchant2/merchant...ategory_Code=SC

Etrailer has one for $85.95 and a dual cam for $139.95. This may not be the cheapest place online either, but it does demonstrate that $150 is paying too much for friction sway control.

I recommend the U-bolt dual cam which is what we use. Works identical to the "high performance" dual cam but doesn't require drilling through the trailer tongue and costs less.

Bill


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I have had a Reese single friction bar and it has been fine. If you have the tools, this is an easy do it yourself installation. For $100.00 or less, IMHO, it is the way to go with your truck and trailer.

Walter


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

cookie- Thats about like the other price I got. 
3400 Friction Sway Control $85.95
26003 Sway Control Adapter Bracket - 2" $19.95
Total $105.90 + $12 Shipping
$117

Mine was $150 installed

Anyways I am going to buy one off a member of these forums so I got an even better price.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Ok we picked up our trailer this weekend and it towed GREAT!!! I did feel a little push and pull when big semi-trucks passed but it was nothing I could'nt handle. I have a reese friction bar on the way which should completely remove the sway.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I use the friction sway on mine.
most of the time not a problem
The friction sway bar will control the sway 
but won't stop the sway all together
I will be upgrading to the dual cam shortly.

Don


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I figure for mine it will work really well since I have just a little sway. I could easily drive my truck with the trailer with no problem what so ever. However I think if the wife had to drive it she might not like the little bit of sway. The friction bar should eliminate what sway I do have.


----------

